# Internet Explorer New tab missing



## muizz (Jun 28, 2014)

I dont know what happened my new tab option is missing from the drop dox box when you right click a like,it just shows "open" and "open in a new window"...........Help!(newest version of IE in windows 8)


----------



## josin (Jun 29, 2014)

muizz said:


> I dont know what happened my new tab option is missing from the drop dox box when you right click a like,it just shows "open" and "open in a new window"...........Help!(newest version of IE in windows 8)



wrong section....why on earth you want to live with IE. just use chromium/chrome/firefox.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 29, 2014)

muizz said:


> I dont know what happened my new tab option is missing from the drop dox box when you right click a like,it just shows "open" and "open in a new window"...........Help!(newest version of IE in windows 8)


why do you use IE???????? 
Mods please move this thread to the right section.
And OP a screenshot might be useful. Do you mean it's missing from the drop-down box or what? Have you tried Ctrl+Clicking on the link???


----------

